# Build a full size pine toe pincher coffin with aging!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

I completely forgot post this and my cross tutorial as well! So here is my shot at making a full size real wood pine coffin. Turned out real nice and while heavy isa prop that will last for many many years! Enjoy!


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

This was a fantastic tutorial. I built a coffin out of pine a long time ago... I wish I had this video then!!


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Very well done


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks all! It really is a straight forward build (Even if it requires some angled cuts) but the end result is rock solid. My side yard is starting to look pretty questionable at this point


----------

